# Katydids



## Andrew (Jan 23, 2005)

Ive been interested in katydids for a while(specifically the more exotic ones), and I am thinking about trying to start breeding them. Does anyone know if it is legal to sell them?

Also, does anyone know where I can buy them? I know of two websites but they are both in the UK.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Leah (Jan 23, 2005)

In some places it is legal to sell them, however it is illegal to move them across state lines in the entire US. Applies to grasshoppers and locusts too.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Leah.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

Why would Katydids be illegal to ship. All they are is just grasshoppers.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2005)

I actually agree with that law. Grasshoppers are huge pests and when they swarm can devour entire fields of crops. It wouldnt be good for them to be introduced into a new area so they can start doing twice the damage.

Did anyone else here see that discovery channel special on grasshoppers?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2005)

I watched a special on the grasshoppers. I think it was in Africa. That many hoppers is insane.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

It is a really simple law really.

Katydid

Loss of grass

Loss of cows

Loss of beef

Loss of Roaches

Loss of Roach Lovers

Loss of Roach Websites

Loss of Shipped Roaches

Loss of Mantises

And I was going to use that katydid for food for my mantis. :roll:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, I didn't know that, thank you MicroMantis.

Here is my email address MicroMantis, [email protected]

Call whenever


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry, late night, got no one to talk to, scary.

Could someone post a picture of a katydid, it looks like a grasshopper right?


----------



## Leah (Feb 27, 2005)

Try google.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;q=katydid


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 27, 2005)

I heard once that katydids are grasshoppers with long antena, is that true, and is that what you call the two hair like things on their heads? Sorry, just fell out of my mind.


----------



## Leah (Feb 27, 2005)

They are not grasshoppers. They are reasonably similar though.


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 1, 2005)

They look like a leaf. Pretty cool, they are pretty common near me (NY). one gross thing, if you pick them up on the top of their wings,, they will try kicking you off, wich so much force that they sometimes kick their own leg off. Pretty gross. When they are frightened, they sometimes secrete a large drop of goo from their mouth. also pretty gross  

They make VERY VERY VERY loud "chit-chit" mating calls at night. They are so loud, that you want to throw your shoe at them, but they are hiding high up, hidden in a tree.

Usually, you hear two of them "chit-chit", then a pause, then from another tree... "chut-chut". (a slightly different sounding one). this repeats all night, till your ears fall off.  

Very cool looking bugs.


----------



## Steve (Mar 1, 2005)

Aww c'mon now!  That's an awsome sound! It helps me get to sleep when I'm camping or just snoozing with the window open. I even love the cicada's song, although I am glad that those shut up at night. Any animal's call, or natural sound is better than the dull sound of a distant highway, or a jet passing overhead! So keep yer shoes on!!! :wink:


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you ever heard of the invention of music?


----------



## Steve (Mar 1, 2005)

as a musician, yes I have.


----------

